# Brie with Cranberry Chutney



## SharonT (Jul 15, 2006)

Baked Brie With Cranberry Chutney
2/3 c. water
2/3 c. sugar
1 (6-ounce) pkg. dried cranberries
4 tsp. white balsamic vinegar
1/3 c. dark raisins
1/4 c. chopped pecans
scant 1/4 tsp. ground ginger
1/2 tsp. chopped garlic
1 (2 1/4 lb.) wheel of brie with rind
In heavy 3-quart saucepan, combine water and sugar.  Stir to dissolve sugar; bring to boil.  Add cranberries, vinegar, raisins, pecans, ginger and garlic.  Boil very slowly, stirring occasionally until thick (5 minutes or so).  Remove from heat; allow to cool.  Cover and refrigerate.  Place Brie in center of baking sheet lined with foil.  Remove rind from top of cheese.  Spread cranberry chutney over top of cheese.  Fold foil loosely over cheese, making a tent.  Bake at 350 degrees until heated thoroughly, 10 to 15 minutes.  Remove from oven; lift foil and cheese to serving plate.   Trim away foil and arrange greenery around cheese.  Serve with apples and pears, or serve with French bread, cut into thin slices.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

*A keeper*

_Thank you Sharon, this is a keeper. My family will love it._

_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, what I found here, just our kind of goody!!  My mouth waters just imagining the end product... thanks for sharing, I second kadesma, it's a keeper!!


----------



## cjs (Jul 16, 2006)

I love a good chutney!! Will certainly be using your idea.


----------



## deejoy (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, this sounds good.


----------

